
H-1B Visas: Changes Coming with Donald Trump - dannylandau
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2017/01/24/h-1b-visas-how-donald-trump-could-change-americas-skilled-worker-visa-rules/
======
orionblastar
Many companies were founded by immigrants. First they have a student visa and
then a work visa. Without that they just go back to their home nation and make
they company there.

~~~
rak00n
It's hard to imagine Sergey Brin founding Google in Russia or Jerry Yang
founding Yahoo! in Taiwan.

------
serge2k
> Eric Ruark, director of research at Arlington, Va.-based NumbersUSA, which
> advocates for limited immigration, said Mr. Trump could use an executive
> directive to tighten the U.S.’s Optional Practical Training, or OPT,
> program.

> The OPT program gives foreign graduates in fields like science, technology,
> engineering or math the right to find jobs in the U.S. for up to 36 months,
> depending on their degree subject.

> Mr. Trump could roll the time limit back to the original 12 months, the
> threshold until it was expanded under President George W. Bush in 2008, and
> tighten the eligible fields of study.

Come study here, then GTFO.

> In addition, Mr. Ruark said the president could end a provision announced
> under President Barack Obama in 2014 that allows spouses of H-1B visa
> holders to work in the U.S.

Sigh.

I don't think the solution is "lets make lives shittier for skilled
immigrants". Just end the visa at that point.

